# Book of Spells



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was home sick today, but I couldn't just not do anything. So I decided to
make a spell book for my witch.










It only took a few hours total, I'll probably make another before Halloween. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool! I'm doing on a few book props right now, too, so I can appreciate the amount of work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you were only _mostly_ sick

Nice accessory for your lovely witch!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks amazing! i wish i had that kind of skill!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you feel better, it looks great!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Sick days eh? Yeah that's a good way of finding more "prop time" 

I love the book btw, I have a Stirring Witch prop that could use one of those... hmmm.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seen some cheap wooden boxes (raw timber type) that are shaped like books. This would be perfect for something like that. I also used to do scrapbooking and I'm sure I must have plenty of stuff I could use to make something like this as well. Great idea though - No witch for me this year, but definitely an idea for next year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm always amazed at the artistic talent here on this forum. This is one of the coolest spell books I've seen. Great work!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I hope your teachers don't come to the forum though. Too sick to come to school, but you could make a Halloween prop.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Look great. Do you have a how to. Is that a 3 ring binder?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks good. I hope your teachers don't come to the forum though. Too sick to come to school, but you could make a Halloween prop.


Haha, actually I did have a fever that morning, and I made the book later in the afternoon.



scareme said:


> Look great. Do you have a how to. Is that a 3 ring binder?


It's an encyclopedia. I took all the pictures for a how to, so I can do one, but I based it off of this :http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/09/halloween-08-making-old-creepy-books.html

Mine was done slightly different, so I might still make a tutorial.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow..that looks great.


----------

